# hooking up headphones to Bose wave radio



## spaceman

Is there a way I can use headphones on the Bose Wave radio? There is no headphone jack on this unit. Can I do something with RCA cables and adapter, or can I do something with wireless headphones? Thanks

 Alan


----------



## Czilla9000

People here tend to hate Bose, so that is why your question has not been answered.



 If the unit as RCA outputs, yes, you can use headphones. Here is what you need.


 An RCA cable (or RCA to Mini if the amp has a mini input) interconnect and a headphone amplifier. 

 Radio ---- > IC ------ > Headphone Amp ----- > Headphone.


 That is it.


----------



## spaceman

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Ebonyks

That's the option if you want to use an amp, if not, you can pick up a mini to RCA splitter, and a mini coupler, and just plug the headphones into that. Given that this is a cheaper solution that won't sound as good, all the supplies that you need are avaible at radio shack


----------

